# Peppered jerky



## joep1999 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey all, I have never made jerky but I’m planning on making jerky Saturday morning, going to get about 4-5 lbs of bottom round roast and slice it at 1/4 inch. 

3 questions.

1. Does anyone have a recipe for peppered jerky?  Lol. ( was hoping I could just buy a peppered jerky rub) 

2. My smoker is a dual burner smoke hollow, what temp and how long? 

3. Water tray or no?

Thanks


----------



## tallbm (Nov 30, 2017)

joep1999 said:


> hey all, I have never made jerky but I’m planning on making jerky Saturday morning, going to get about 4-5 lbs of bottom round roast and slice it at 1/4 inch.
> 
> 3 questions.
> 
> ...



The LEM Backwoods Cracked Pepper seasoning is one I've used and liked.  It comes with cure as well.  I think it could be a little more peppery but it is good.
It has decent directions on the back as well you can follow.  Basically go anywhere between 165-200F and go until meat begins to break when bent.

No to the watery tray since your whole goal is to dehydrate the meat.

Let me know if this helps :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 1, 2017)

No water and run your smoker below 170. Any higher and you’ll risk fat out. With that said if you don’t use cure in your mix you will need to flash heat the meat then dry. 

This is my go to (And many other members here) recipe. 

The white Pepper in it is what really gives the Pepper kick. After marinating and before smoking add cracked black pepper to the pieces. I just grind right onto the meat. 

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/thai-jerky.233270/


----------



## radio (Dec 1, 2017)

I use a dehydrator for my jerky and slice it a bit thinner.  My favorite is marinate in soy sauce and Lime juice overnight, drain, place on racks and sprinkle with lemon pepper and kosher salt.


----------



## joep1999 (Dec 1, 2017)

This is the recipe I was going to use..

3 cups lager
2 cups soy sauce 
1/2 cup Worcestershire 
Cracked black peppercorns 

Then add the meat.. let it marinate to 10-12 hours, pat dry and lay on the racks and sprinkle course found pepper on it

What’s the cure? 

I was going to run at 150 for about an hour with no smoke then add smoke after that and kick it up to 160-170


----------



## flipman77 (Dec 1, 2017)

I use the following per 5 pounds of raw meat

2 cups soy sauce
1 cup worsterchire
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
3/4 hot sauce
2 TBS minced garlic
1 TSP #1 pinks cure
1.5 TBS CBP
if smoking no liquid smoke.....if going on dehydrator 2 TBS liquid smoke

put cut meat and brine  in gallon ziploc bag...... I give it at least 36 hours in the fridge..... massaging bag often to assure
each cut of meat gets a good soak.

When putting in the smoker or dehydrator.....I do not wipe the meat off, or dab it with paper towels.... I just let that flavor hang on until dripped off or the process is complete.  I find I get a great flavor that way.

in the smoker.... 165.... no water..... til its bendable with a slight crack
in the dehydrator 160 for about 4 hours thin sliced.....5.5 hours thick sliced.....til a bend gives a slight crack....

this recipe with Pork loin makes a very tasty jerky also


----------



## joep1999 (Dec 1, 2017)

Flipman sounds good.  I’m leaning towards your way of letting it drip


----------



## markh024 (Dec 2, 2017)

This is not a peppered recipe but worth mentioning if you like a bit of heat. This is a household favorite now. Even my 5 yo twins like it.
https://heygrillhey.com/recipe/dr-pepper-jalapeno-beef-jerky/


----------



## flipman77 (Dec 2, 2017)

joep1999 said:


> Flipman sounds good.  I’m leaning towards your way of letting it drip


It really makes a difference.  After many batches of dabbing with paper towels I tried it without doing it.  Never went back!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 2, 2017)

I always add cure #1 to my jerky, just to be on the safe side.
Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 2, 2017)

Well, it's Saturday afternoon, so I'm guessing this jerky is well underway.  I started to pull some bottom round out of the freezer this morning to make another batch, then my wife throws down a passing comment about gifting a lot more Canadian bacon than I planned for Christmas.  The beef went back in the freezer and off to the store I went to buy more pork sirloin for Canadian bacon.  There's only so much room for curing meat in our refrigerator. But I digress.

Here's my go-to recipe for making jerky in my WSM.  I adjust the ingredients depending how much meat I'm curing for jerky. 

Lemon Pepper Jerky

Ingredients
2 1/2 lb Lean beef   
1/2 cup worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup teriyaki sauce
1/4  cup brown sugar
2 Tbs lemon juice
2 Tbs Lemon pepper
1 Tbs garlic powder
1/2 tsp Prague Powder #1 (curing salt)

Directions

1. Slice beef into 1/4" strips and put in a Ziplock bag.

2. Thoroughly whisk all the marinade ingredients in a measuring cup, the pour into the Ziplock bag.  Remove as much air as possible, seal, then put in another Ziplock bag to catch any leaks.  Seal, then massage the marinade into the meat.

3. Store in the refrigerator overnight, up to 5 days, massaging daily.

4. Prep smoker with hickory wood to 145°F.  Put meat in the smoker, close together but not overlapping.  Smoke at 165-175°F until done, about 4.5 to 5 hours.  If you pat the meat dry before putting it in the smoker, it cuts off about an hour of smoking time.  Slightly less intense flavor, but still very good. 

5. Remove from the smoker, cool, cut into bite sized pieces and store in the refrigerator in a Ziplock bag.


----------



## flipman77 (Dec 5, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> I always add cure #1 to my jerky, just to be on the safe side.
> Gary


I'm right there with you !!!  one bad piece of jerky can mess up your week!  I've had "old timers" tell me that they've been making jerky for years without it and never had issues.  my response is always (exactly like you stated) always better to be safe than sorry !!


----------



## flipman77 (Dec 5, 2017)

markh024 said:


> This is not a peppered recipe but worth mentioning if you like a bit of heat. This is a household favorite now. Even my 5 yo twins like it.
> https://heygrillhey.com/recipe/dr-pepper-jalapeno-beef-jerky/


I haven't tried the Dr. Pepper jerky yet.  does the Dr. Pepper flavor come through?


----------



## markh024 (Dec 5, 2017)

It leaves a bit of sweetness in there but not overwhelming. Key is not to overdue it with salt.


----------

